# Pleins de petites questions ;)



## apsou (2 Mai 2013)

Bien le bonjour,

Je me tourne vers vous car j'ai quelques questions à propos de l'apple TV3. Je viens donc de recevoir la petite machine, et le mode mirroring est excellent, mais j'aurais aimé faire quelques petites choses qui paraissent difficile sans le jailbreak :

1 - Ayant une freebox revolution (le player est branché sur une autre tv), j'aurais aimé lire mes films contenus dans la freebox sur l'apple tv. (la seule possibilité que j'ai vu ce serait de convertir mes films en MP4 et les mettre dans itunes, et laisser le mac allumé.... 

Sinon, j'ai vu qu'il y avait des "player" sur ipad qui permettent de lire les videos stockées sur la freebox et de les renvoyer en airplay sur l'apple tv (j'ai éssayé avec Oplayer, et la qualité n'est pas terrible, ça saccade etc...). Peut etre d'autres player de meilleurs qualités ? Ou une autre solution ?

2 - J'aurais aimé avoir également la TNT (TOUTES les chaines TNT) assez accessibles, mais les solutions que j'ai vu ne sont pas terrible : avoir les applications dédiées à chaque chaine sur l'ipad ou avoir la tnt sur son mac (avec une clef usb tnt) et balancer via airplay  sur l'apple tv. 

Encore une fois pas d'autres solutions plus pratique ? une application Ipad un peu comme free tv multipostes (mais avec toutes les chaines, meilleur qualité et plein écran , ou autre chose  ?

3 - Le mode miroring ok, mais on peut avoir un bureau étendu plutot qu'une copie ?

4 - Il y a donc un port mini usb qui ne sert que pour la maintenance à priori, ok, mais par la suite, avec le jailbreak, serait il possible de l'activer pour brancher un disque dur externe dessus ? (possesseurs d'apple tv 2 peut etre auriez vous la réponse ?)

(5 - D'ailleurs en parlant de jailbreak, les possesseurs d'apple tv 2 jailbreakée ont ils réussi à avoir toutes les chaines TNT ?)

6 - Alors la, je me sens tout bete, mais impossible de controler le volume de l'apple tv ???? (avec la telecommande)

Bref, je trouve que pour le prix et si l'on a l'écosystème (fermé je l'avoue ;(    d'apple, la petite apple TV est pas si mal que ça, je suis vraiment étonné de la qualité du miroring, ça va me rendre plein de petits services bien sympa !


----------



## Siciliano (2 Mai 2013)

Hello,

Alors pour la question 1, j'utilise Air Video (payant, me souviens plus combien je l'ai acheté). Application coté client (iPhone/iPad) et application coté serveur (iMac/MB). Tu choisis quel dossier tu veux partager ensuite sur le client. Jamais eu de soucis, même pour les films en HD 1080p (tout ça en Wi-Fi N).

Pour la question 2, il existe des adaptateurs TNT il me semble pour iPad... A voir si ça te correspond pas mieux...?

Pour la question 3, AirPlay, c'est que de la recopie vidéo, donc pas de mode étendu (peut être avec une appli de JB, mais là, ATV3 pas JBable...).

4 et 5, je saute.

Pour la question 6, non, malheureusement avec l'AirPlay, aucun contrôle du son. Je me rappelle pas en tout cas d'avoir pu le contrôler (sauf pour la musique bien sur il me semble...). 

La meilleure ATV de toute façon, c'est celle qui est JB...


----------



## apsou (2 Mai 2013)

déja, merci pour tes retours 



> Alors pour la question 1, j'utilise Air Video (payant, me souviens plus combien je l'ai acheté). Application coté client (iPhone/iPad) et application coté serveur (iMac/MB). Tu choisis quel dossier tu veux partager ensuite sur le client. Jamais eu de soucis, même pour les films en HD 1080p (tout ça en Wi-Fi N).



Il faut que le mac soit allumé du coup ? L'avantage d'Oplayer c'est que tu n'avais besoin que de l'ipad pour voir le contenu de ta freebox et le visionner.

(et c'est vraiment trés bizarre pour le controle du volume, c'est un peu la base tout de meme... Je suis un peu perplexe sur le choix d'Apple pour le coup)


----------



## Siciliano (2 Mai 2013)

apsou a dit:


> Il faut que le mac soit allumé du coup ? L'avantage d'Oplayer c'est que tu n'avais besoin que de l'ipad pour voir le contenu de ta freebox et le visionner.



Oui en effet ! Je n'y avais pas pensé, vu que mon iMac tourne tout le temps. 

Bon, en ce qui concerne le son, je trouve ça "normal". Sur un lecteur DVD ou Blu-Ray, rares sont les modèles qui te permettent de gérer le son (je pense ici par exemple à ma PS3. Tu as juste une option -4, -2, 0, +2 et +4 dB. Pas très utile à mon gout vu "l'efficacité"). T'es obligé de jouer avec la télécommande de la télé ou du Home Cinéma généralement...


----------



## apsou (3 Mai 2013)

Merci en tout cas  

Mais sinon, personne pour ces questions ?:



> 4 - Il y a donc un port mini usb qui ne sert que pour la maintenance à priori, ok, mais par la suite, avec le jailbreak, serait il possible de l'activer pour brancher un disque dur externe dessus ? (possesseurs d'apple tv 2 peut etre auriez vous la réponse ?)
> 
> (5 - D'ailleurs en parlant de jailbreak, les possesseurs d'apple tv 2 jailbreakée ont ils réussi à avoir toutes les chaines TNT ?)



Du coup pour lire mes fichiers qui sont sur la freebox j'ai fais un essaie avec plex, mais il y a une perte de qualité (en meme temps, vl'a le chemin, je dis à l'ipad de lire un fichier qu'il y'a sur la freebox via le mac, pour qu'il le balance en airplay via l'ipad sur l'apple TV...:mouais: alors que la freebox server est juste à coté de l'apple tv, c'est frustrant^^

Une alternative à plex ?

Et si je me décide de faire le truc titanesque de convertir tout mes fichiers video vers du MP4, quel logiciel me conseillez vous ? Miro VIdeo converter fait il ça proprement ?


----------



## Siciliano (3 Mai 2013)

Je ne peux rien de plus pour toi en tout cas, désolé... :rose:
J'attends le JB avec impatience...


----------



## southpark (3 Mai 2013)

apsou a dit:


> Merci en tout cas
> 
> Mais sinon, personne pour ces questions ?:
> 
> ...



handbrake en gratuit 

http://handbrake.fr

ou ivi en payant 

http://www.southpolesoftware.com/iVI/iVI.php


----------

